# Grafische Oberfläche für schwächeren PC!

## Flasher

Hallo!

Ich bin noch ein relativer Linuxnewbie und betreibe bisher nur Debian auf meinem Homeserver ohne X. Für meinen Desktop wollte ich jetzt allerdings mal Gentoo verwenden. Leider bin ich mir nicht so sicher, welche grafische Oberfläche ich verwenden soll (brauch ich für setzen der USE Flags). Mein lieber PC ist ein (Athlon Thunderbird 950 Mhz mit 384 MB RAM) Also nicht gerade beste Voraussetzungen um damit die aktuelle Version von kde zu benutzen.  :Wink: 

Als Alternative habe ich mir Gnome vorgestellt. Ich weiß aber auch dort nicht wie es mit dem Ressourcenhunger aussieht! Erfahrungen?

Soweit ich gehört habe soll xfce4.2 auch auf meinem Rechner noch schön flott laufen! Stimmt das?

Ich möchte aber trotzdem eine grafisch ansprechende Oberfläche haben! Da hat mir xfce4.2 doch wieder sehr gut gefallen! Ich würde mich aber auch umstimmen lassen!

Hauptsache es sieht gut aus und ist auch noch auf einem altersschwachen Rechner hübsch anzusehen!

Ein ganz großes Anliegen wäre mir, wenn ihr mir noch sagen würdet, welche Einstellungen ich in der make.conf für die entsprechende Oberfläche machen müsste!

Danke  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## Arudil

xfce4 kann ich von der Geschwindigkeit her empfehlen. Ich hab das Teil auf meinem 350mhz mit 192mb laufen  :Wink: 

----------

## Freanan

Kommt darauf an wie "grafisch" die grafische Oberfläche sein soll - soll es nur reichen, um grafische Anwendungen zu starten und kann ansonsten recht textbasiert sein oder soll es schon ein richtiger desktop sein?

Im ersten Fall empfehle ich ratpoison, bis jetzt meine lieblings-GUI.

Als Mittelweg empfehle ich fluxbox.

(Allerdings werden in beiden Fällen trotzdem noch die Basissysteme für die jeweiligen Systeme gebraucht, falls du ein KDE oder Gnome -Programm starten willst)

Als wirklich richtigen desktop in kde richtung - da weiss ich auch nichts.

----------

## Flasher

@ Freanan

Es soll schon ein "richtiger" Desktop sein  :Smile: 

Wichtig wäre mir, wenn ihr mir verratet welche Flags ich setzen muss!

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## gekko247

Moin,Moin,

ich selbst habe auch noch einen zweiten Rechner der ziemlich schwach vor der Brust ist ( Pentium 166MHz ). Ich habe auf der Kiste ICEWM laufen, funzt super  :Laughing:  .

gruss gekko

----------

## Kodiak

Also ich setze hier auf meinem P3 600er Notebook auch Xfce4.2 ein, und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. IMO ein toller Desktop.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

hab' fast den gleichen Rechner Athlon Thunderbird 900 Mhz mit 512 Mb Ram.

Derzeit setze ich Kde 3.4 (Splitt-Bulids) und Xfce-4.20 ein - subjektiv könnt ich nicht sagen, dass Kde oder Xfce langsam sind.

Derzeit habe ich folgende Flags gesetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"
> ...

 

lg

----------

## a_n_d_i

Moin,

an sich brauchst du keine USE FLAGS zu setzen eine gute Auswahl wird schon in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults gesetzt. Nur wenn Du spezielle Anpassungen vornehmen willst weil Du viellicht keine KDE Unterstuezung brauchst, kannst Du entsprechende Eintraege fuer alle Packages in der /etc/make.conf machen. Oder nur fuer bestimmte packages in /etc/portage/package.use. Da ich auch erst kuerzlich auf gentoo umgestiegen bin, bin ich da allerdings auch noch nicht so versiert. 

XFCE ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Wahl. Und an den USE FLAGS ist speziell fuer xfce IMHO nix zu aendern.

Gruss

Andi

----------

## Mgiese

hallo,

also ich bastel hier mit einem DURON 800 mit nur 256ram und pci graka rum. hab KDE drauf und dermassen viel schnickschnack .....läuft cremig  :Very Happy:  kann mich nur jeden tag hinsetzen und freuen wie ein 2.6er kernel und emerge ihr bestes tun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sarahb523

ich hab nen dual 500mhz celeron mit 640mb ram. Mein Bus taktet mit 66MHz und meine Platten laufen mit UDMA33 im 32 bit sync modus. Also ich hab kde mit allem möglichen eye candy drauf und hab keine probleme. selbst wenn ich nur eine cpu nutze gehts ganz gut. auf meinem laptop 433mhz celeron mit 64mb ram hab ich xfce4 drauf und das geht schneller als jegliche win versionen die mal drauf waren. Auf dem Laptop hatte ich vor langem mal suse mit kde 3.0 drauf und das war auch akzeptabel.

Bei meinem Desktop rechner brauch ich was die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angeht in der nächsten zeit keinen neuen pc. ich werd die kiste wohl noch solange nutzen bis sie auseinander fällt. ggf.  stecke ich noch etwas sd-ram zu wenn der irgendwo günstig abfällt. Nur kompilieren ist damit der totale krampf (ein emerge world würd so ca. 1-2 wochen brauchen - bei berücksichtigung, das ich nachts nicht compilieren kann, da ich bei angeschalteter kiste nicht schlafen kann)

Also ich denke du hast bei deiner Ausstattung keine Beschränkung was den WM bzw. die DE angeht. Nimm das was deine eigenen Präferenzen am besten wieder spiegelt.

----------

## theche

mir fährt die KDE immer viel zu langsam hoch, und hatte noch keine Lust mit Prelinking zu experimentieren. Deswegen hab ich kurz xfce4 versucht. der startet aber fast genauso langsam. Bin jetzt bei fvwm, der ist schön zu konfigurieren, muss man allerdings auch machen, da sonst sehr hässlich.

fvwm startet vom Bootlogin aus in t<10 sec. Was habt ihr denn so für Startzeiten? Ach, bei mir ist die Festplatte der Engpass, ist im Notebook eingebaut.

----------

## Flasher

@ sarahb523

Du schreibst, dass kompilieren mit deinem Rechner der absolute Krampf ist. Wie machst du des dann, dass du nicht 1 - 2 Wochen warten musst?

Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, dass es tools gibt, mit denen man übers Netzwerk die "Kompilierungsarbeit" auslagern kann?

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## ZX-81

 *Flasher wrote:*   

>  Mein lieber PC ist ein (Athlon Thunderbird 950 Mhz mit 384 MB RAM) Also nicht gerade beste Voraussetzungen um damit die aktuelle Version von kde zu benutzen.  

 

IMHO ist die Kiste schnell genug für alles (auch KDE, gut das compilieren wird etwas dauern). Hatte vor kurzem einen AMD K3-350 mit 128 MB unter SuSE 9.2. Da fängt es an etwas zäh zu werden.

gentoo Regel : Wenn sich ein Paket auf einem Recher compilieren  lässt bevor es davon eine neue Version gibt, dann läuft es anschliessend auch ausreichend schnell  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## return13

Also ich benutz eigentlich fast imma ne enlightenment + rox mischung und bin egal auf wieviel Mhz es läuft bissher immer zufrieden gewesen...

Und falls zu langsam sein sollte würd ich auf ne fluxbox + rox mischung umsteigen...

----------

## sarahb523

@Flasher

Also ein emerge world ist praktisch unmöglich ich mach nur emerge -upDv world und update nur das was mir wirklich wichtig erscheint und ich dringend brauche (hauptsächlich kde so jede 2. version). gcc wird niemals geupdated, da das ja evtl. längere compile sessions nach sich zieht. zur zeit merke ich, das mein mehr als 1 jahr altes pilot system aufgrund von vielen kleinen fehlerchen so langsam probleme macht und alles irgendwie unsauber ist, deshalb installiere ich auf einer anderen festplatte gerade nebenbei gentoo neu. Ich kann ungehindert weiterarbeiten, da sich kompilierprozess und KDE wunderschön auf die 2 CPUs aufteilen. Wenn dann alles mal fertig kompiliert ist, dann trage ich die "neue gentoo platte" in grub ein, teste es ganz kurz und dann lösche ich mein altes system und dann kopier ich die dateien einfach auf die alte festplatte wo vorher das alte gentoo war. Groß konfigurieren mus ich ja nicht, da ih die meisten sachen aus etc vom alten in das neue system übernehme.

Ansonsten muss ich eben immer warten und nebenbei eben den pc nur via konsole oder eben garnicht benutzen (es gibt ja auch noch anderes). 

Distcc hab ich auch ausprobiert. Ich finde das sehr schön, aber hier in dem heimnetz sind überall andere compiler drauf und das ist dann wohl eher problematisch mit distcc. 

@theche

mein system startet so langsam (die runlevel sind schon optimiert), das der kde start unerheblich ist. Ich hab zwar nie gemessen wie lang das dauert, aber vom rechner einschalten bis er arbeitsbereit ist dauert es bestimmt min. 5 min. In dieser Zeit ist das winxp von meinem freund schon 3 mal hoch und runter gefahren, aber ich muss ja nicht so häufig booten, daher ist mir die startzeit irrelevant.

Als ich vor ein paar monaten noch kein dsl sondern analog modem hatte, waren updates nicht nur durch kompilezeit,  sondern auch durch beschaffungszeit der files (andauerndes nerven von freunden und dort runterladen) begrenzt, das war noch problematischer als heute. Damals hatte ich auch nur alle 2 monate lang mal nen emerge sync gemacht (das dauert extrem lang mit modem). Wenn ich neuere programme brauchte, hab ich den portage tree partiel mit neuen ebuilds aus dem gentoo cvs bestückt.

Ich überlag ja schon von gentoo zu debian zu wechseln, da dort nicht kompiliert werden muss, aber gentoo gefällt mir einfach zu gut  :Wink: 

ciao

sarah

----------

## Flasher

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich xfce4.2 einsetzen möchte, brauche ich dann gtk, gtk2 und qt Unterstützung? Ich nehme mal an gnome und kde Unterstützung werde ich sowieso nicht brauchen. Benötigen vielleicht andere Programme (wie z.B. Firefox und Thunderbird) gtk oder qt support auch wenn ich xfce4.2 einsetze?

Welche sound Unterstützung ist denn zu empfehlen? alsa oder oss?

Danke!

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## c07

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> mein system startet so langsam (die runlevel sind schon optimiert), das der kde start unerheblich ist. Ich hab zwar nie gemessen wie lang das dauert, aber vom rechner einschalten bis er arbeitsbereit ist dauert es bestimmt min. 5 min.

 

Das klingt aber schon ziemlich pathologisch. Bei mir (Duron 700) macht KDE fast die Hälfte aus (dabei speicher ich keine Sessions, sondern lass nur eine Konsole und einen leeren Konqueror laden), mit X zusammen mehr als die Hälfte. Insgesamt sind es so 1 bis 1½ Minuten. Allgemein läuft KDE bei mir wirklich ausreichend flüssig. Die Startzeiten sind da das größte Problem.

 *Flasher wrote:*   

> Wenn ich xfce4.2 einsetzen möchte, brauche ich dann gtk, gtk2 und qt Unterstützung?

 

Du beziehst dich auf die Flags? Was wirklich Unterstützung braucht, wird die entsprechenden Pakete als richtige Abhängigkeiten haben. Mit den Flags aktivierst du nur optionale Unterstützung. Wenn du erstmal qt, kdebase oder gtk als Abhängigkeiten im System hast, werden die korrespondierenden USE-Flags automatisch gesetzt (wenn du sie nicht explizit deaktiviert hast).

----------

## sarahb523

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *sarahb523 wrote:*   mein system startet so langsam (die runlevel sind schon optimiert), das der kde start unerheblich ist. Ich hab zwar nie gemessen wie lang das dauert, aber vom rechner einschalten bis er arbeitsbereit ist dauert es bestimmt min. 5 min. 
> 
> Das klingt aber schon ziemlich pathologisch. Bei mir (Duron 700) macht KDE fast die Hälfte aus (dabei speicher ich keine Sessions, sondern lass nur eine Konsole und einen leeren Konqueror laden), mit X zusammen mehr als die Hälfte. Insgesamt sind es so 1 bis 1½ Minuten. Allgemein läuft KDE bei mir wirklich ausreichend flüssig. Die Startzeiten sind da das größte Problem.
> 
> 

 

was die reine startzeit angeht geht kde+x ansich recht flott. ok kradio, kontact und kopete werden auch gleich beim start mitgeladen, das dauert natürlich etwas. KDE an sich geht bei mir auch super flott. Was bei mir lange dauert ist vom einschalten des pc's bis X gestartet wird. Zum einen liegt das an dem udma controller inkl. eigener firmware die etwas zeit braucht und dann natürlich die anderen kleinigkeiten... 

Aber wie gesagt ich kann mit leben.

----------

## slick

@ Flasher 

 *Flasher wrote:*   

> Wie machst du des dann, dass du nicht 1 - 2 Wochen warten musst? 
> 
> Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, dass es tools gibt, mit denen man übers Netzwerk die "Kompilierungsarbeit" auslagern kann?

 

Das Tools heißt distcc. Siehe http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/distcc.xml

Es gibt aber auch andere Lösungen... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208246

----------

## theche

ich hab schon Programme (!=WM) direkt mittels xinit gestartet, weil ich nicht warten wollte  :Wink: . Im Moment hab ich 3 WMs installiert. bin noch am überlegen, welche(n) ich weiterbenutze. KDE hat schon ein paar schöne sachen, zum Beispiel den Konqueror. 

Habe noch keinen besseren file manager gefunden. Auch die Features beim Verschieben von Dateien (wenn man nicht gerade ne Konsole offen hat) oder das Vorhören von Musik ist einfach genial gelöst. Nur Konqueror braucht fast ne ganze KDE...mal schauen, wie das wird, wenn kde 3.4 stable gelistet wird, und man sich auch einzelne Pakete installieren kann.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein IBM X20 bei **** zu ersteigern und des dann immer mitzunehmen. Das Laptop hier hat zwar ausreichend Rechenleistung und n sehr schönes Display, aber bevor ich mir 3 Kilo und 15" in den Rucksack stopfe überleg ich mir 2mal, ob ich es wirklich brauche. Nur bei diesem müsste ich dann fvwm oder so nehmen, weil Startzeiten die Benutzung des Rechners echt verleiden.

----------

